# Do you exercise? What do you do?



## DCS

Im fast aproaching 30. Goal is to be in decent shape. Birthday is in august. Im currently at 166lbs. And would like to get down to 145/ 140lbs. I have untill the end of july. I walk about 4 miles a day. Sometimes less. Looking for inspiration, what workouts work well? What would you recomend? I know a lot of it is to do with nutrition, but im trying to cut out the junk. I know i can do this, i did it a couple years ago. I just need a decent workout. And somone to kick me everytime i try to eat junk.


----------



## Logan's Mum

I go running which is great at weight loss and overall toning. Weather has been pants in the North East UK so haven't done much in a while. I am in a running club which I go to once a week. I also do Parkrun which is every Saturday and is held across the UK (might be one near you). I started running in Feb last year and now can do 15 miles without too much pain ;) (but not so soon after Xmas, haha!). Food-wise, use Lent to give up some unhealthy food, and just read the amount of calories in all the junk you are eating, it will soon put you off. Good luck! :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

I play netball, tennis and swim. I really like body pump and spinning but can't get to a class anymore.


----------



## wildflower79

I walk lots! Sometimes I get out on my bike. I'd like to do more, but life's too busy at the moment and hubby works long hours, so I don't really get much time away from the kids.


----------



## jessmke

I do a lot of exercise. Weight training 3 days a week in my home gym, a whole body workout class twice a week (kiddos come along), in the winter I cross country ski maybe 4 days a week (pulling the kids in a trailer), in the summer lots of running with the jogging stroller or trail running if I don't have the kids, yoga most days at home (Fightmaster Yoga on YouTube is awesome), swimming a couple evenings a week, road biking outdoors in the summer and inside with my bike on a trainer in the winter. The vast majority of my workouts occur with the kids because I think it's important for them to see exercise as a normal part of our daily lives. My two year old has her own mat and 2lb weights and does a lot of workouts with me, she also really enjoys doing yoga. We also either walk or cycle (with kids in the bike trailer) instead of driving whenever possible.


----------



## Wobbles

Crossfit/Strength & conditioning 3-6 times a week :D
Sprints in nicer weather ... I've sucked on this for along time though but it's a great fat burner!
Cycling ... I have a road and mountain bike but again need to get back on the bike!

I eat clean 80/20 and don't follow a specific plan :D

My journey is over on Social Slimmers through various journals!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Just walking really.


----------



## mumandco

I go to the gym 3 times a week mainly do Pilates and body jam. 
I also do a Zumba class once a week. I&#8217;m a lot heavier than I&#8217;d like to be but hopefully in the next few months il start to lose some weight.


----------



## DCS

Oh that reminds me i have a zumba dvd somewhere. I realy want something that doesnt feel like exercise. Something i look forward to doing.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I do a lot of walking. I walk everywhere. 
I have a gym membership but haven't been for a while, oops :blush: When I do go I lift weights mainly.


----------



## luz

YouTube fitness blender videos. I started with 15 minute ones and when I get more in shape go up to 30 minutes


----------



## jessmke

luz said:


> YouTube fitness blender videos. I started with 15 minute ones and when I get more in shape go up to 30 minutes

I love Fitness Blender!


----------



## luz

jessmke said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> YouTube fitness blender videos. I started with 15 minute ones and when I get more in shape go up to 30 minutes
> 
> I love Fitness Blender!Click to expand...

I love the simplicity of the workouts, yet they kick my butt every time. And... little to no equipment needed is always a plus!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I like the fitness blender workouts. I did the kettlebell ones :)


----------



## sankyoya

Running in 1 hour and blank :)


----------

